# Wow The "Schools" You Find......



## ilhe4e12345 (Aug 8, 2011)

So while floating around on the internet looking up different styles and reading up on Shaolin 5 Animal i found this website....and i am speechless.....

http://skf63.com/blog/instructors/ 

The link above is the "instructor" Please....read his BIO..sounds good until you start floating around the website and read other things on it.....like his 36 Oaths, and his monthly fee's, his welcome message about martial arts in the US, and his rank and qualifications page made me laugh....this has got to be the worst "teacher" on the planet or the biggest joke on the internet. I have seen some garbage schools and teachers, i have watched some funny vids on youtube but i think this guy actually is serious.....what do you all think?

This is why martial arts gets suck a bad name anymore......its like people like this just insult the intelligence of people who want to learn the art and try to take advantage. The videos i have seen of this guy are anything but impressive and it just sounds like he is out of his mind....if he has any money at all i feel bad for those "students"..it sounds like a cult. 

I have no problem giving money to my teacher or respecting him as a teacher and doing anything i can to honor his name but i cannot give someone 25,000 dollars a year for "High Priest" rank within the school and having magical healing powers? Really? Please tell me im wrong and that this is a big joke...please

I actually feel offended by this man....not sure how anybody else feels...


----------



## fangjian (Aug 8, 2011)

[h=4]Master&#8217;s Code of Conduct[/h].
.
1.     When the High Priest visits my school or city I will provide food, logging, transportation, and protection for the duration of his stay.  I will place him in a four to five star hotel of his choice. I will not disclose his where about during his visit not even to my family
2.     In respect to the level of his chi I will not invite him to sleep in my home due to my own personal problems.
3.    My school will make a financial gift to him for expenses during his stay of no less than $1000. US dollars and not to exceed $3000. US dollars.  If I fail to do so I will accept the punishment of my elder brothers who dwell in secret places.
4.    My top students will demonstrate the teachings of the High Priest by doing forms, and techniques. All my students will bow to him with the Emperor&#8217;s Bow.
5.    Due to safety reasons I will provide him with the highest honor, during his stay I will not allowed him to use his own transportation; this will be the duty of myself and my top Instructors
6.    When it is the birthday of the High Priest I shall honor them with gifts from my school and me.  For each Chinese New Year I will pay to the High Priest 10% of my school&#8217;s yearly earnings.
7.    If I invite the High Priest to visit my school and teach or conduct a seminar, I shall pay him double the amount of my student&#8217;s normal monthly fees per student.
8.    I will not release any personal or private information about the High Priest to anyone whether it be family or law enforcement.
9.    I will not falsify any Kung Fu information or styles; if I do so, I will close my school and release my rank and never teach again.  If I wish to teach again I will pay the High Priest a fine of $10,000 US dollars.
10.    When the High Priest visits my school, I will release all my authority to him to make any changes he sees fit that will better the school, students and myself.
.
[h=4]Instructor&#8217;s Code of Conduct[/h].
11.    I shall pay to my Master a monthly fee of $300 US Dollars and if I have my own school I will pay to my Master a monthly fee of $1500. US dollars.
12.    When my master visits my school or city I will provide him or her with food, and logging.
13.    I will never allow my family, friends, students, or outsiders to speak evil of my master.
14.    Kung Fu will always be first in my life and only second to God, I vow to uphold all my masters rules and standards.
15.    I will not open a school in any other name other than the original school of my master.
16.    I will offer my service to my master&#8217;s school, family, and events free of charge.  If I fail to do so I will be punished and fine by the High Priest.
17.    I will make a financial payment as a gift to my Master each year on his birthday in the sum of no less than $500 US dollars and not to exceed $1000. US dollars
18.    I will promote my master&#8217;s school and offer any skills I may have that will reduce the expenses to insure the success of the school.
19.    I will never betray my master in any way nor will I ever insult or take advantage of any students.
20.    To insure the pureness of Chinese Martial Arts, I promise to my Master I will not involve myself in relationships with non-martial artists.  If I marry, my spouse will have to be a part of the Chinese Martial Arts family.
21.    Before I open a school I will assist my master with his school for the first 5 years after becoming an instructor.
22.    I will never attack my master or harm his students, if I do I will accept the fact that my punishment will be death.
.
[h=4]Student&#8217;s Codes of Conduct[/h].
23.    I will always be on time for class in a clean uniform and I promise to keep good personal hygiene.
24.    I will not make trouble for my school or classmates.
25.    I will not betray my Instructor, Master, Grandmaster, High Priest or Abbott and on my honor I will always make my class monthly payment on time.
26.    I will uphold the honor of Kung Fu by training everyday.
27.    I will not smoke, use drugs, join gangs, drink alcohol, or abuse my body while enrolled in this school.
28.    I will not spread rumors, bully, lie, cheat, or steal from any of my classmate.
29.    I will always bow to my school, classmates, and Masters in and out of class.
30.    If one of my classmates, or Masters needs my financial help I shall assist them and never ask for payback.
31.    I will push my Instructor to be the best by asking him to train me harder.
32.    If I invite my instructor or masters to my home for a meal, they will sit at the head of the table and no one will eat or drink until he or she has taken the first drink or bite.
33.    I will obey my parents, respect my teachers, respect my elders, help the weak, serve God, stay in school, and pray daily.
34.    I will help support my school by referring friends and others to join. I will help keep my school clean and protect my younger classmates.
35.    I will not involve my school, Instructors, Masters, Grandmasters, or High Priest in any bad press or legal problems.  I will not engage in any sexual conduct with anyone affiliated with my school.
36.    I will compete in tournaments to promote and help gain respect for our school. I will never fight one of my classmates during competition; I will bow out with honor. I will never make deals with my classmates and whatever I do is from the heart; we will never owe each other.


----------



## fangjian (Aug 8, 2011)

My face hurts I was laughing so hard. 

Is this like, a joke or something?!


----------



## mograph (Aug 8, 2011)

Where's Wang?


----------



## ilhe4e12345 (Aug 8, 2011)

fangjian said:


> My face hurts I was laughing so hard.
> 
> Is this like, a joke or something?!



i really wish i knew......i seriously am laughing to the point i had to walk away from my work computer....but at the same time im almost offended that someone like this takes advanatage of people. i fully respect martial arts and the backrounds of different styles but....wow....


----------



## fangjian (Aug 8, 2011)

There are so many gems in the codes of conduct. 

If you get married it has to be with someone who does CMA. You have to pray to a deity daily. You can't cooperate with Law Enforcement regarding the High Priest. 


hahahahahahahahahahahaahah


----------



## mograph (Aug 8, 2011)

Can I pick my own deity?

Actually, I'm assuming it's a gag. More fun than the alternative.


----------



## ilhe4e12345 (Aug 8, 2011)

i seriously hope so.....the 36 rules i cant even believe someone would post that even joking.......really i cant marry someone unless they are into CMA? and i cant help the cops if it involves you? and you have secret brothers that will punish me from the shadows? im crying with laughter....seriously lololololololololol


----------



## WC_lun (Aug 8, 2011)

It is a joke, regardless if it was meant to be or not.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 8, 2011)

The Reincarnation /High Priest and a 56th Generation High Priest named Ricky... nuff said

And you just gotta see this...heck of a motto he has there


----------



## kegage (Aug 8, 2011)

Looks to me like someone who has, or is trying to develop a cult of personality.

Kevin


----------



## mograph (Aug 8, 2011)

Love the sound track.


----------



## clfsean (Aug 8, 2011)

Here... same post... different forum... except somebody went out & found video of the High Priest on Youtube without having to pay the $25 fees... 

http://www.kungfumagazine.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61438


----------



## fangjian (Aug 8, 2011)

Wow. I am totally a fan of this guy now. I find him......intriguing.


----------



## mograph (Aug 9, 2011)

He studied "iron nuts" qigong, to give him excellent "nut fu".Kneel before him!


----------



## CoryKS (Aug 9, 2011)

Well, at least he loves his momma.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 9, 2011)

clfsean said:


> Here... same post... different forum... except somebody went out & found video of the High Priest on Youtube without having to pay the $25 fees...
> 
> http://www.kungfumagazine.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61438



After watching one video I'm guessing 1 to many episodes of Kung Fu theater


----------



## mograph (Aug 9, 2011)

He does weapons, too.
http://www.youtube.com/user/dafty924#p/u/10/nWpVqTaO2jQ


----------



## clfsean (Aug 9, 2011)

I think we're all just jealous at this point. 

I mean with his fee schedules & if he has as many students paying him those fees per month... I mean c'mon... this guy is raking it in as a High Priest of Shaolin with Iron Nuts.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 9, 2011)

clfsean said:


> I think we're all just jealous at this point.
> 
> I mean with his fee schedules & if he has as many students paying him those fees per month... I mean c'mon... this guy is raking it in as a High Priest of Shaolin with Iron Nuts.



DAMN!!!! you got me there :uhyeah:... I REALLY need to promote Xuefu more :EG:


----------



## fighterxaos (Aug 9, 2011)

That has got me cracking up, he seriously put in Mortal Kombat music too? Oh, and those 36 oaths are something else this one caught my eye 





> 2. In respect to the level of his chi I will not invite him to sleep in my home due to my own personal problems.


 Oh, and all those oaths basically saying "pay me or die"


----------



## Xue Sheng (Aug 9, 2011)

fighterxaos said:


> That has got me cracking up, he seriously put in Mortal Kombat music too? Oh, and those 36 oaths are something else this one caught my eye Oh, and all those oaths basically saying "pay me or die"



That and....he will make your head touch your ***


----------



## oaktree (Aug 9, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Om02_1Zwj80&feature=related

The grandmaster at his best.


----------



## fangjian (Aug 9, 2011)

oaktree said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Om02_1Zwj80&feature=related
> 
> The grandmaster at his best.



*It's High Priest to you, pal. *


----------



## oaktree (Aug 9, 2011)

fangjian said:


> *It's High Priest to you, pal. *



Oh my mistake!! I will train like the High priest says in the video by swinging my nuts like a pair of Nunchucks now. :uhyeah:


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 9, 2011)

ilhe4e12345 said:


> really i cant marry someone unless they are into CMA?



in direct conflict with #35 in the Oath:  35. I will not involve my school, Instructors, Masters, Grandmasters, or High Priest in any bad press or legal problems. *I will not engage in any sexual conduct with anyone affiliated with my school

So I guess you gotta go out and marry someone who is in CMA from another school.  *


----------



## fighterxaos (Aug 9, 2011)

Xue Sheng said:


> That and....he will make your head touch your ***



Well, then if he can do that I guess that doesn't make him so bad, I've never been very flexible XD


----------



## ilhe4e12345 (Aug 10, 2011)

after watching his "amazing" videos....i am still going out of my mind. People actually pay him money....real money? not monopoly money? 

This guy cant be real...i hope i never go to a tournament or convention and see him...i dont think ill be able to control myself and laugh myself into a coma 

got to love his saying.....make your head..touch your.....are you kidding me? The Shaolin Temple hasnt rushed this mans "temple" and destroyed him yet...?


----------



## Balrog (Aug 10, 2011)

High Priest, phooey.

Dude can't hold a candle to this guy.  For all my years of m. a. training, this is still the funniest site I've come across.


----------



## fangjian (Aug 10, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Talk:Monkey_Kung_Fu


Got a wiki entry too. That's the 'big time'.


----------

